# Major urban achievements of your city in this century !



## Dr_Cosmo (Nov 8, 2010)

Think about what was new, important, sustainable or outstanding. Consider new buildings, new infrastructure, new policies, new economic trends, new firms (& their products), new demographics & personalities or simply cite the most watched event....

*Berlin*

1. New Central Rail Station (Europes largest crossing point) opened in *2006* including several satellite stations around the city, creating a complete new system.









1.1 It should be listed first, but starts operation in* June 2012*: The Berlin Brandenburg Airport 









2. FIFA World Cup Final in *2006*









3. Federal Chancellory (German White House) completed in *2001*, first German woman chancellor (Merkel) takes office in 2005









4. Number of hotels doubled, congress and conventions profited, a massive tourism boom transformed Berlin and its economy









5. New embassies (UK, US, *India*) inaugurated.









6. Berlin became a hotbed for creative types, its culture industries rose, MTV Europe,* Universal *(and many others) relocated their headquarter to Berlin









7. World Championchips Athletics in* 2009* (Usain Bolts World Record)









8. Renovation of the Museum Island went on, 3 (Unesco World Heritage) Museums rebuilt or modernized









9. An adminstrative reform in *2001* reduced the number of 23 districts to 12 large boroughs.









10. The first openly gay German politician, mayor Wowereit (*since 2001*) coined the city "poor but sexy" and transformed with his personality the image of Berlin. The city now stands for liberal attitudes in a newly reunified Europe (EU).


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Top 10 achievements of the noughties:


muppet said:


> London-
> 
> 1. *Jubilee Underground extension* ($5.63 billion) increases passenger usage on the line to 130 million.
> 
> ...


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hamburg:

- 2002: Containerterminal Altenwerder (CTA): One of the most modern terminals in the world








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/85/Altenwerder5590.JPG/800px-Altenwerder5590.JPG

- 2001 - 2004: extension of the Airbus site to enable handling the A380 aircraft, which is partially built in Hamburg

- 2003 - ongoing: HafenCity redevelopment ("currently largest urban redevelopment project in Europe")

- 2004 - 2008: redesign and extension of the expo area

- 2005: Airport Terminal 1 and "AirportPlaza" (shopping area)

- 2006 - 2012: 100 years Hochbahn (the metro of Hamburg, construction began in 1906 and the first line was opened in 1912). Also renovation of large parts of the network (viaducts).

- 2007: suburban railway connection to the airport

- 2011: Skytrax award "Best Regional Airport Europe"

- At the turn of the century, Hamburg became an important "new media" city for Germany: Adobe Systems, Google, Facebook have their German offices here, and many German internet companies are based here.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Kansas City, MO ($2.6 billion on sports/entertainment venues since 2001)
Rebuilt Arrowhead Stadium 2010 ($375 Million)
















Rebuilt Kaufman Stadium 2010 ($250 Million)








Kauffman Center for the Performing Arts 2011 ($415 Million)








New Paseo Bridge 2010 ($245 Million)








Power and Light District + Sprint Center 2007, $850 + $276 million








Kansas Speedway 2001, $250 Million








Livestrong Park 2011($200 Million)


----------



## glassyflower (Mar 15, 2012)

Dr_Cosmo said:


> Think about what was new, important, sustainable or outstanding. Consider new buildings, new infrastructure, new policies, new economic trends, new firms (& their products), new demographics & personalities or simply cite the most watched event....
> 
> *Berlin*
> 
> ...


 o think so.thank for share


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

I know this wasn't listed and it's wasn't built this century but Kansas City has one of the best train stations in the US.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Toronto*

*Terminal 1*

Pearson Airport's new Terminal 1 cost $4.4 billion and was built to accommodate 29 million passengers. The old Terminal 1 (shown in 3rd pic) was torn down and the new Terminal 1 'Hammerhead', as depicted below, opened in 2004. Eventually, Terminal 3 (at the top of the render below) will be torn down as Terminal 1 enters Phase II of its growth. It will expand and extend to where Terminal 3 now stands. Capacity will increase to 50 million.




























*ROM Crystal*

The Royal Ontario Museum underwent an expansion and facelift.


















Courtesy of galinsky









Courtesy of the Torontoist

*AGO*

The Art Gallery of Ontario underwent a major renovation and expansion. The AGO is best known for housing Rubens' The Massacre of the Innocents.


















Courtesy of Paul Leli









Courtesy of the Art Gallery of Ontario

*Gardiner Museum*

The Gardiner Museum underwent a major facelift.










*Aga Khan Cultural Centre*

The Aga Khan chose Toronto as a centre for the world Ismaili community. The $300 million museum and cultural centre is almost complete. The Aga Khan intends the centre to act as a bridge between Islam and the Western world.



















*Toronto Subway Rolling Stock*

Toronto's Red Rocket is being replaced. The car features an open-concept design which will allow people to walk from car to car. The cars also feature a number of new safety, health and accessibility features such as hand poles covered with an anti-bacterial coating and more wheelchair spaces. The 78 new subway cars cost $236.7-million and can hold 10% more people than the current cars.


















Courtesy of the National Post

*Bloor Street Improvement Project*

'The Mink Mile', Toronto's toniest shopping strip underwent an overhaul that widened the sidewalk, paved it in granite, added planters, and a root system in which trees can properly mature.










*Waterfront renewal started*

Many kilometres of Toronto waterfront will be rebuilt into a pedestrian friendly promenade. Work begun a few years ago with about 20% of it complete at this point.


















Courtesy of ConstructionCanada

*Union Station renewal*

Union Station is Toronto's main rail hub. It acts as the Toronto terminus for the national rail service, southern Ontario rail, and subway. It is undergoing a major expansion that will increase capacity, add shops, and replace the rail shed with a glass and green roof. Work begun a few months ago.




























*Regent Park redevelopment*

Regent Park is a failed community housing project built decades ago. It is being demolished bit by bit and replaced by mixed income properties. The market rate units are indistinguishable from the subsidized units. Red brick 3 storey buildings coming down, glass towers going up!










*West Don Lands development started*

The West Don Lands is a massive tract of former industrial land directly to the east of downtown Toronto. It is being converted into a new community that will house thousands of new residents. The West Don Lands is the area bounded by green. It will house the athlete's village for the 2015 Pan American Games then be sold as condos. Work begun last year.



















*East Bayfront development started*

East Bayfront is another massive tract of former industrial land between downtown and the West Don Lands. Work begun last year on its transformation into a brand new part of the city. It is the area in the forefront along the lakeshore. The first building on the lakeshore is now complete. It's the one furthest to the left in the render below.









Courtesy of the Toronto Star









Courtesy of Diamond Schmitt

*50 100m+ buildings constructed*

Toronto's urban fabric is undergoing a massive transformation with the construction boom now 6 years long with no signs of slowing. Almost everything in the first render is now built. Almost everything in the second render is built or under construction. The downtown skyline has grown enormously since 2000.


futuremed by oceanmdx, on Flickr












*Milestones:*

- Toronto's foreign born population breached the 50% barrier in 2010.
- Toronto enacted a green belt around the city to curtail sprawl and encourage intensification.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*Metro Manila*

There are alot of achievements that have happened but here are some of the most significant.

1) Improvements in railways and rapid transit. The LRT-2 Purple Line was completed and is the first metro in our city to use heavy rail rolling stock. Also, new trains are used for the LRT-1 Yellow Line, the first rapid transit line in ASEAN. Commuter rail has been revitalized and improved with The PNR Orange Line running from the city centre to the southern suburbs.



















2) Iconic Shopping Malls

Shopping malls have gotten bigger with The Mall of Asia, SM North Edsa, Greenbelt and so on.










3) Economic improvement

From banking to BPO and new creative industry, economy in Metro Manila is improving!

I'll post more later!


----------



## Denise85 (Apr 3, 2012)

From banking to BPO and new creative industry, economy in Metro Manila is improving!


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

thought I would add to ISaidSo's post with some more major infrastructure projects for *toronto*..

*1. transit city*

3 funded LRT lines totaling $8.4 billion. the 17th most expsensive infrastructure program in history, it includes over 75km of new LRT lines, including 11km of tunneled lines.









http://www.thetransportpolitic.com/2009/05/18/ontario-agrees-to-fund-yet-another-lrt-line-in-toronto/











http://www.thecrosstown.ca/sites/default/files/station_ped_trafic_flow_sized.jpg



2. 8.6km extension of the cities main subway line. $2.6 billion.









http://www.tc.gc.ca/eng/programs/toronto-york-spadina-subway-extension-1778.htm

3. 204 new TTC streetcars. to be the bombardier flexicity freedom cars, to cost $1 billion.









http://torontoist.com/2011/11/meet-your-new-streetcars-toronto/


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

How likely are those Toronto LRT lines to be built?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

'Transit City' was initiated under the previous Mayor's administration which the current one quickly put a stop to in favour of subways. The fighting at City Council has been heated and I'm not sure what's happening at this point. 

30 years of neglect have left the city massively under served. Toronto will get more rail of some sort, but in what form doesn't seem set in stone at this point. It will likely be a combination of LRT and subway.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

First decade of this century up to the end was pretty good for Hartford's downtown. 

New convention center, science center built (along with a new Marriott hotel).



















New 36 story condo/apartment highrise building.










Facelift of the arena, the XL Center with a Pharmacy School and YMCA put in it.










And other scattered developments (new restaurants, bars, apartments). The downtown zip code population grew over 65% between 2000-10. 










Unfortunately Hartford has been hit hard by the recession and it's vacancy rate is really high and not all the projects got what they were predicted to do. Don't think there will be much built in the near future. And there is still a dead feeling after work hours end. But the last decade was better than the 90s.


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

isaidso said:


> 'Transit City' was initiated under the previous Mayor's administration which the current one quickly put a stop to in favour of subways. The fighting at City Council has been heated and I'm not sure what's happening at this point.
> 
> 30 years of neglect have left the city massively under served. Toronto will get more rail of some sort, but in what form doesn't seem set in stone at this point. It will likely be a combination of LRT and subway.


Though it is still possible to change, i consider it unlikely to now. The lines will be under construction by the time the next election, and city council has voted on the LRT plan. The whole thing is funded and due to be complete by 2020 if that is what you are asking. Toronto is making up for its 30 year transit building vacuum, with over $14 billion currently being invested.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Good selection for Toronto, isaidso.. well done! :applause: I would also add Yonge-Dundas Square to the list. In combination with the late century Eaton Centre complex kitty-corner, it took a tired, non-descript intersection and created a new town square/meeting place for the city. It is big, garish, and more than a bit tacky but WILDLY successful. My pics:













































































































































































Here is what it used to be, and what it has become:









City of Toronto Archives









City of Toronto Archives









City of Toronto Archives

And today:









photo by SSC member lucci









source unknown









photo by SSC member tomms









photo by SSC member lucci


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Srsly? Way too many pics for something like that, TB.  I'd rather like to see the number of images reduced here and get to know more about facts. 2-3 pics max. per event/improvement should be enough here.


Anyway, pretty geil thread! kay:


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

Yonge and Dundas Square? I actually thought the square itself was a bit underwhelming but the street of Yonge to be fantastic


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Detroit:

*Opening of Comerica Park, home of the Detroit Tigers - 2000*

Comerica Park by DomB., on Flickr




Comerica Park by Mario.Q, on Flickr


*The Lions return to Detroit with the opening of Ford Field - 2002*



Stadia by Allan M, on Flickr


*Construction of the 121 gate McNamara Terminal at Detroit Metro Airport - 2002*

Detroit Airport McNamara terminal ExpressTram by Zhå-or'que, on Flickr


Singing Tunnel - Detroit McNamara Airport terminal by Appaloosa, on Flickr


*Compuware is the first major company to relocate from the suburbs to the city, sparking a trend that continues today - 2003*

Compuware Building by rishi989, on Flickr


Kaleidoscope by supra455, on Flickr


*Creation of Campus Martius Park in the heart of Downtown - 2004*


Campus Martius Park by Pat Haller, on Flickr


*Opening of the Detroit International Riverfront and Milliken State Park - 2005*

William G Milliken State Park by 1adamtwelve, on Flickr


Riverwalk Sunrise by Mike Darga, on Flickr


*The casinos open their hotels and complete gaming expansions - 2007*



 DetroitDerek Photography ( ALL RIGHTS RESERVED ), on Flickr


Monroe Street, Greektown Detroit by mono1980, on Flickr


*Renovation of the dilapidated Book-Cadillac hotel into a Westin - 2008*

Book Cadillac Night Street 1 HIGH RES by MI SHPO, on Flickr


The Westin Book Cadillac Detroit—Italian Garden by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

*The Dequindre Cut takes a 1.5 mile long below-grade railroad and turns it into a greenway connecting Eastern Market and the Riverfront - 2009*

Dequindre Cut Greenway 5 by twistngo, on Flickr


IMG_7790 by wyliepoon, on Flickr

*Rosa Parks Transit Center opens as the new bus terminal for Downtown - 2009*

Rosa Parks Transit Center by kmaz, on Flickr




Rosa Parks Transit Center by SNWEB.ORG Photography, LLC., on Flickr

*Broderick Tower, once one of the tallest abandoned buildings in the world, is renovated into market rate apartments - 2012*

David Broderick Tower by Em 4 Pixels, on Flickr


Broderick Tower by xoxoCox, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Great to see what's going on in Detroit, cheers!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

A phoenix rising! :applause: I hope for the sake of Detroits' architectural heritage, the city will continue its growing pace of regeneration in the years to come.

Thanks a lot for the overview! Very compelling.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice to see those things happening in Detroit. I love that baseball park. :drool:


----------

